# Suche Torchlight 2 Beta Zugang, Biete Diablo 3 Gästepass



## Tagres (23. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich habe einen Gästepass zu vergeben, aber hätte gerne als Gegenleistung einen Zugang zur Torchlight 2 Beta, falls jemand einen hat. Den Key könnte ich heute Abend verschicken.

VG

Tagres


----------



## urs22 (23. Mai 2012)

Ähm,   . Habe leider keinen BEta-Key, würde den D3 Key aber trotzdem nehmen


----------



## saali90 (23. Mai 2012)

Würde mich auch sehr über einen Beta-Key für Diablo 3 freuen.


----------

